# Persistent black mold? fungus?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi all, 
Been a while since I've been back on the forums but happy to see APC is active. I've been dealing with this constant black mold or fungus for the longest time and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with it. 
It forms as a thin film and only on the tops of my hydroton exposed to light. It's definitely killed a few plants but in this picture I have emersed grown mini pellia/coral moss or whatever it's called these days keeping it at bay.

Undoubtedly the fact that all of my set ups are stagnant water and humid probably doesn't help, but for the most part only my smaller weaker rhizomes have struggled with this while larger plants have no problems, so for the convenience of standing water that doesn't need to be constantly changed it's an eye sore I'm willing to put up with. I know mosses are able to exert and area effect with natural defenses and keep it at bay, so for now my solution has been to grow more moss to protect vulnerable rhizomes. I'm entertaining the idea of spot treating with hydrogen peroxide for my trays that don't have moss. Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It's probably black beard algae. Peroxide will kill it. Too much will melt plants too so be careful.


----------

